# AMD 2200 XP - Treiber



## JTBKN (13. April 2004)

Hi Leutz,

Ich habe mir eine CPU (  AMD 2200 XP ) geleistet und habe dazu mal eine Frage?

Mein MS XP  erkennt die CPU nicht im Gerätemanager/SYSTEM steht
Unknown CPU Type

das Mainboard EPOX 8k7a+RAID erkennt ihn als 1800 ist ok... 

2200+	1800 MHz	1,65 V	266	85  ° C
 zu Intelgeschw  / TAKTFRQU tatsächlich FSBus max Temp.

das ist schon klar aber gibt es ein XP treiber für die CPU ?

das Mainboard hat ein AMD 761Chipset und ein Socket462 ?

danke für die Hilfe im Voraus

mfg JTBKn


----------



## server (14. April 2004)

Hi,

Schau mal unter Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften, ob da unter Computer die Richtige CPU gibt.
Ansonsten gibt es keinen CPU Treiber....
Vielleicht mal ein CPU Benchmark Programm versuchen und schauen, ob das Programm deine CPU erkennt....


----------



## mini_xs (16. April 2004)

Hallo!
Wird denn die CPU beim hochfahren richtig erkannt?
Vielleicht hilft ja ein BIOS Update weiter.
Einen Versuch ists auf jeden Fall wert.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## JTBKN (16. April 2004)

*RE*

Also mit Eigenschaften komme ich kein Schritt weiter. Die CPU  wird nicht anders erkannt und auch ein BIOS Update kann ich nicht mehr machen, da ich die aKtuellste Version habe, die es für das EPOX gibt.

trotzdem danke 

mfg JTBKn


----------



## plonk (19. April 2004)

Solange das BIOS die CPU richtig erkennt brauchst Du Dir darum keine Sorgen machen. 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber um die 85 °C CPU-Temp gedanken machen...

*plonk*


----------



## JTBKN (20. April 2004)

*RE DANKE*

Die 85C° habe ich nur aus dem Stammdaten von AMD meine CPU hat im max. Fall 45 C° trotzdem danke für die Info....


----------

